#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Wirbelversteifungsop mit 20??? >

## unglücksrabe

hallo an alle, 
hab es endlich mal geschafft wegen meiner starken rückenschmerzen mal zum orthopäden zu gehen. der meinte erst, dass die schmerzen von dem wirbelgleiten kommen und hat mich geröngt, um zu sehen, ob sich das gleiten verschlechtert hat. ergebnis war, dass das wirbelgleiten nicht wirklich schlechter geworden ist. dafür haben wir vergeblich nach der bandscheibe in dem bereich (lendenwirbel, steißbein) gesucht. 
soll jetzt jedenfalls noch mal zum mrt um zu sehen, ob sich da schon ein knochenödem gebildet hat oder noch etwas anderes bei rauskommt. der orthopäde hat allerdings schon beim anblick der röntgenbilder von einer versteifungsop geredet. 
die frage ist nun, ob man da mit physio oder so noch etwas machen kann und wie die chancen auf eine erfolgreiche op so stehen?  
danke schonmal für eure antworten.
liebe grüße

----------


## unglücksrabe

gibts hier wirklich niemanden, der eine solche op schon hat machen lassen? wie lange würde man denn nach der op im beruf ausfallen?

----------

